# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Big delays at JFK

## Rosemary

Waiting for a flight to Seattle.  The dreaded announcement was just made, 
"Due to a massive(I may have made that part up, but that's the atmosphere)system outage, no American Airlines flights will depart before 5 pm.  Hmmm....

----------


## amyb

Oh dear.  I figured that there would be major delays and interruptions following yesterday's tragedy. Hang in there, Rosemary.

----------


## KevinS

There are reports that AA is having massive problems with their computer systems.

----------


## JEK

BUSINESSApril 16, 2013, 3:13 p.m. ET
Computer Glitch Halts American Flights


↓ More
By JACK NICAS


The Federal Aviation Administration is holding all American Airlines flights at their origin airports until at least 5 p.m. Eastern time on Tuesday while the carrier tries to resolve a problem accessing its reservations system.


An FAA spokesman said that at the request of American, a unit of AMR Corp., AAMRQ +7.32% the agency ordered a nationwide "ground stop" for all flights due to depart before 1:30 p.m. Eastern time, holding all American flights at their origin airports until the order is lifted.


American said on its official Twitter account that the ground stop is scheduled to last until at least 5 p.m. Eastern time. The order could last longer if the airline's computer-access problems aren't resolved. American's airborne aircraft are landing as scheduled, the FAA spokesman said.


American's reservations system is hosted by Sabre Holdings, a global airline ticketing company, and it is the heart of many of the airline's operations, storing and organizing passenger lists and flight schedules. American said on Twitter that the problem was not with Sabre, but rather the carrier's ability to access the system.


An American spokeswoman said in an email that its reservations system was "experiencing intermittent outages. We're working to resolve the issue as quickly as we can. We apologize to our customers for any inconvenience.


American and its regional carrier, American Eagle, operate about 3,300 flights a day.

----------


## BBT

Thinking Debo is hating life today

----------


## Rosemary

Thanks Amy, and thank you Debo, for all you do.  And I'd like to shake the hand of the genius who dreamed up the Admiral's Club. Not an empty seat in the house, btw.

----------


## amyb

I agree with you about the Admiral's lounge--a refuge from the madness!

----------


## Rosemary

Some flights departing, lots of cancellations. So far so good here.

----------

